# Various projects - new to machining



## Wolfye (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi guys,

I feel compelled to share with you some of the things I have been making on my lathe. I've only been doing this now for about six weeks, so I feel I have a long way to go.

1. Fork nuts covers for my H-D Fat Bob (just some shiny brass bling) - finished one shown on the aluminium mandrel I made.


2. I broke the handle on my toolpost so I made a better one out of 1/2" steel and spun up a cool handle out of aluminium





3. Axle nut covers for my H-D (more bling)




Cheers!

Chris.


----------



## Karl_T (Oct 26, 2014)

Now you're hooked. Its too late for you. There is no cure.  You'll soon be willing to hock your wife's wedding ring to finance your next machining project.

Nice looking work for a new guy. Thanks for sharing.

Karl


----------

